# .621 Soft Key Mod?



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

The physical hard keys stopped working on one of my co-workers DX.
I did some quick searches (maybe not hard enough), but is there a soft key mod just for stock .621?

Thanks!


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

pretty sure soft keys only work on ics but check out button savior on the market. I am in the same boat with the hard keys

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'll have them give it a shot!


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Flash the newest aokp ics. It's amazing, and it has an awesome soft key function on the bottom that can be fully modified.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> pretty sure soft keys only work on ics but check out button savior on the market. I am in the same boat with the hard keys
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes that's the best one go ahead a buy the pro key its worth every cent. My back button is broke too, so if there is not any nav keys I just d/l that app.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

